# Disabling Caps Lock Key



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Short of changing the registry is there any other fix for disabling the Caps Lock key?

I wouldn't be comfortable with changing the registry and I detest the Caps Lock key.

Any idea what a computer shop would charge to change the registry for me?

Windows Vista if that makes any difference.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

I'm not sure how to completely disable the key, but under Accessability Options in your Control Panel, there are some setting you can manipulate that might help you.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

Windy, would it not be easier to just learn not to hit the Lock Caps Key? LOL


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

therE IS NO REASON WHY ANYONE WOULD NEED TO DISABLE THE caps lock key.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Rockytopsis said:


> Windy, would it not be easier to just learn not to hit the Lock Caps Key? LOL


I wish it were that simple, but when you get to be my age your fingers start to curve and not function as well as they should, hence the problem. 

I don't hit the key often but it sure is a pain when touch typing a large amount of text and you find it at the end of a large run.

I've read of some folk just prying the key off but that isn't for me.

Changing the registry is about all I'm finding on changing it permanently.

Thanks for the replies thus far.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

How about a squirt of silicone caulk under the key?


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

You can edit the registry yourself. Just follow these instructions; it's easy to do if you read and type carefully. 

Where it asks you type in something, you can copy and paste it from here even. 

Don't be intimidated by the number of steps involved. I've just simplified each click of the mouse and described what you'll be seeing. When you actually do it, you'll find it goes really quick and didn't seem like many steps at all. It won't make a lot of sense (and seems rather daunting) but when you start doing it, it will all make sense and be very easy.

You're actually only going to type in 2 things. All the rest is just clicking your mouse to get to the right place to do the editing. You can't mess up anything unless you actually save your changes, so not to worry about the clicking part. If you make a mistake or lose your place, just start over.

1. Click "*start*";
2. Select "*run*' and type in: *REGEDIT*
3. Click "*ok*" and you'll be in the registry with a list of files on the left and a big box on the right. Your going to work on the file list on the LEFT.
4. In that box on the left, click: *HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE*
5. Each time you click a file, it will expand the list to show other files under it. Just follow this sequence -- Click: *SYSTEM*
6. Click: *Current*
7. Click: *ControlSet*
8. Click: *Control*

9. Now *double click *on: *Keyboard Layout*
You may have an other file that is Keyboard Layouts (with an "s"); we don't want that one. We want the Keyboard Layout (singular form). We're now where we make the changes, but we're still just going to do some more clicking.

10. Now at the top of the box, click: *"Edit"*
11. Click: *"New"*
12. Click: *"Binary Value"*

13. A new file will appear on the right of your screen in the big box and will be highlighted. We're going to give this file a name. When you start typing the blue highlighting will change to the name your typing in. 
Let's type in and name this (or copy and paste): *Scancode Map*

14. Now double click to open up this new file and in the _Data value box_, type in (or copy and paste): *00000000 00000000 0200000000 003A00 00000000*
15. Click: "*OK*"

16. Now we're going to save, close and exit the registry. Click: *"File"*
17. Click:* "Exit"* I can't remember if it asks if you want to save your changes or not, if it does, answer "yes". 

18. Restart your computer and you should find your Cap Lock has been disabled.


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

There is no need to edit the registry manually. Assuming the OP has Windows XP or Vista, there are reg patches for download that will make life much easier.

To disable Caps Lock, download this reg patch to your pc (desktop or??) and simply double click on it. 

If you ever want to re-enable Caps Lock, download this reg patch to your pc (desktop or??) and simply double click on it.

Reboot your pc after either patch has been applied.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Bwahahahha
This is an issue I have a quick fox for..being an online gamer and as all caps is considered rude I just pried mine off. Stick something under the edge of the key and press up..it pops right out...no more " yelling" at all.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

I did as suzyhomemaker09 and pried the key off. It is easily removed. I went one step further and cut a piece of foam from packing material and put that under the key. A typical finger tap will not now activate the key but a forceful down pressure will so you can have your cake and eat it too.


----------

